# Club La Costa-is an internet connection available?



## PClapham (Apr 29, 2012)

We will be there in mid May and my husband has to keep in touch with some work-related issues.  I can't find any mention of use of the internet in any of the many reviews of this vast complex.  Does anyone know the answer to this question?  I can't imagine that there would not be internet cafes in the area; how about within the complex?

Thanks

ANitak


----------



## Margariet (Apr 30, 2012)

On the website it says there is internet available. Don't know if is free.


----------



## PClapham (Apr 30, 2012)

I did not see that on the website- just a general description of all the properties.
I'll look again.....

Anitak


----------



## PClapham (Apr 30, 2012)

I found it!  Info for other slow pokes like me-instead of typing the resort name into the search site I looked on the exchange companies' sites- not such thorough info.

Anita


----------



## cgeidl (May 4, 2012)

*Yes*

When we stayed a couple years ago there was not decent reception in our unit but there was at the main desk.


----------



## Jimster (May 28, 2012)

*Club lacosta*

Well it depends which one.  If it is spain, ask if there is wi fi and they will tell u no but they have we fe. LOL LOL  Thats what they did when i asked.  Of course, if u speak Spanish as i do then u know an I is pronounced as an e- Hence, we fe.  I have been at 3 club LACOSTA resorts in Europe, they all had it. One thing to consider however is that if he needs to do business related items, the connection may not be secure.  That is always a problem.  
As a side note=one of my pet peeves-if you use their puter with a Lan network- be sure to sign out.  Id hate to tell you how many times I  have taken a seat at a computer and the person has left themselves signed in.  Had I wanted to, I could check their email, get the social security numbers and credit card numbers and just about everything else imagininable.


----------

